# RttToEE - Group 1's OOC.



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 1, 2007)

_Having heard of a Dragon and some evil Clerics holding up within this legendary "Moat House", you and your comrades build up the courage to travel to Hommlet and slay the beast and rid the town of the dreaded evil worshippers. _ 


Campaign: Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil
System: D&D 3.5
Level: 4th
Number of Players: 4
Books allowed: Any non-setting WotC. I've quite the selection of books at my disposal, if you wish to use something I do not have then you'll have to provide me with the information.
Posting rate: At least twice a week.
Special: No psionics. I'm looking for people that have not been on the module nor have run it before.

What I'm looking for from you at this point is this: A basic character idea (race, class) and a brief background. I'm not saying type me up a four page essay, hence the brief, but I would like to know a bit about the character you wish to play. Included in that background I want to know a bit about your family member that once saved Hommlet: Their name, how they were/are related to you, what their profession was. No character sheets at this time.


----------



## Bootmobile (Nov 1, 2007)

I have never read the adventure or played the pc game just so I wouldn't ruin the adventure if I ever got the chance to play it. Every time I have seen this adventure come it it has already had a few dozen players trying to get in, so I am very interested.

My first choice would be a swordsage/warblade if you are allowing the tome of battle. If not I think I will go with a halfling rogue/warlock. Let me know and I will get the full concept and background up for the appropriate character.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Nov 2, 2007)

Hey Twisted, I'd like to re-submit the concept I pitched for this game the first time around, if that's ok  

*Mahto Jilwise:* human Bardic Sage (from Unearthed Arcana)

Delibrius Veerner was among those much-vaunted heroes who shattered the Temple of the Evil Elemental Gods. A crafty adventuring wizard, he bent his spells to cutting a fiery swath through the Temple's minions, and boosting his companions toward their eventual victory. Fate seemingly pays no mind to karma, however, and the many trials the group faced left Delibrius near-crippled. Seeing that his adventuring career was over, he used the funds and moderate fame from his final venture to found a university for bards, wizards, and all others who wished not simply to gain knowledge, but to learn how that knowledge might be put to use against those who would threaten peace and prosperity.

Mahto Jilwise is one of those students. An up-and-coming bard and scholar, he has studied closely with Delibrius, and has learned much of the lore pertaining to the Temple, an area of research that has become something of an obsession of his master over the years. Now, word has reached the school that suspiciously familiar happenings are being visited upon Hommlet. The knowing look that Mahto and Delibrius shared upon hearing the news said all that was needed; Mahto was the student most qualified to address the threat and put the university's principles into practice, and he was determined to see that the sacrifices made by his mentor and friend had not been in vain. Mahto's final examination has arrived.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 2, 2007)

This looks interesting.  I'm thinking I might try to do an arcane caster of some sort - not sure which yet - haven't done one of those in a while.  I'd probably play a rather strict and traditional guy, either the Warmage son of a fighter or maybe a Wu Jen.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd offer my cleric that was in your cancelled Pathfinder game -- updated to lvl 4.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to play a character that's unused to the typical "because it's the right thing" adventuring motive, dragged into the situation by family ties he's not entirely comfortable with. Not a snarling jackass antihero, just a merc trying to hang onto his detached, professional demeanor in the face of the crazy trials of an adventure, the more fervent motivations of some other party members, etc.

*Jessern Brightshield*, Human Hexblade*

Jessern is an irreverent, blithely self-confident mercenary whose antics during his youth drove his parents to no end of hair-pulling. His semi-famous aunt Mona had only a little more disciplinary success with her stern lectures.  When Jessern defied the Brightshields' tradition of the second child entering the clergy, neither she nor his parents made any attempt to hide their disapproval, and his relationship with his family cooled to remote cordiality over the  years.

So it caught Jessern off guard when Mona Brightshield turned up at his door, relaying word of the happenings in Hommlet. A slightly tense conversation revealed that despite his wayward tendancies, the aging cleric had decided Jessern was the appropriate choice, the likeliest amongst the younger Brightshields and the martial acolytes of her church to successfully contest with whatever was stirring in the Temple.

So, wisely swallowing the cheeky impulse to bill his aunt for his time, Jessern agreed to, for once, do his family duty.

*Or some other Full BAB class with some casting sprinkled in - I'm having a hell of a time deciding between duskblade and hexblade.

*Misc Notes:*
Like I said, not Bad-Attitude Bob, just a guy who's usually not heroic. His motivations for going out to Hommlet are probably a mix of wanting to show up his aunt (and by extension, the religious tradition of his family), grudging respect for her, and the faint guilt that's replaced the glowering resentment of his family that he had when he was younger and hot-headed and ran away to become a arcane caster.

I'm also undecided what god the Brightshields have such close ties to, and will wait to see what the party's like before I decide (if I make it in!), but it'll probably be Cuthbert or Heironeous or one of that sort.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

I was thinking about a spellthief (From complete arcana) gnome. I'll have his background in a couple of hours.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to throw a human ninja out there. More of a rogue really, but I like the ninja skillset.

**edit was to include background**

[sblock=background]

Kanjo was raised by a man named Kato Danjo. Kanjo never knew if Kato was his father or not, and he never really cared. Kanjo spent many years training under Kato, and heard tales of a city he once was a part of saving, although very few people knew of the role he played.

Kato explained that he was nukinen, a rogue ninja or a ninja which had left without his lord's permission. Kato had left because his daiymo had tried to have him assassinated. Kato had traveled far to escape the reach of the daiymo and it seemed he had done so successfully. 

Kato taught Kanjo his hard learned talents; stealth, hiding, jumping (Kato was famous for his jumping ability), just to name a few. Kanjo never surpassed his teacher's skills, but was beginning to come close. 

Kato was dying in his bed when he told Kanjo that the town he had once helped save, was attacked again. He sent Kanjo to go aid the town, or die trying. Kanjo set out immediately, as he would never deny his master's wishes.[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright, clarifying my idea a little:

Shin Chao is the son of Shin Yang, the reknowned warrior who was the fighter who helped saved Hommlet.  Like all his family, Shin believes extremely strongly in the value of family and tradition.  Shin received arcane training from his uncle, an elderly Wu Jen, but it was his father who taught Shin the values of honor, duty, and loyalty.

With these beliefs drummed into him, Shin quickly fell into the profession of adventuring, and when he heard of trouble in Hommlet, his sense of duty gave him no choice but to travel there and do everything in his power to protect the community that he feels is now in some way the charge of his family.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd like to play a human knight who is a distant cousin of the late Prince Thrommel who was discovered in the original T1-T4 adventure. He has earned his way to 4th level by fighting the minions of Iuz during the Greyhawk Wars and thereafter (seeing how Furyondy has essentially disregarded the Greyhawk Pact with regard to Iuz). He knows Iuz had a hand in the original temple's founding and seethes with anger at the thought of the temple rising to prominence again. If he hears there is trouble in Hommlet again, he would be only too happy to pick up his sword and lance and march to battle against the forces of elemental evil.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry if my background is alittle long, I wanted to give a general idea. I have a page and a half write up on Kanjo (his master, Kato, was real by the way and was really famous for jumping techniques)


----------



## Bootmobile (Nov 2, 2007)

Alright forget the ToB option, I have decided that I like the halfling rogue/warlock idea better. He would be good skirmishing secondary fighter and a great faceman with trap skills thrown in for good measure.

The background for Willem is kind of long so I have tried to break it up a little.

[sblock=Willem Darksoles (family background)]Willem's father, Darvid, was a great hero amongst the halflings of his village. He was know for bravery and his great adventures among the tall folk. Even the human and dwarf warriors who passed through the village showed respect to the great halfling warrior, Darvid Darksoles. But great hero or not, he fell in battle during adventures near the human town of Hommlet. 

Unknown to Darvid his wife was pregnant when he died. His wife grieved deeply when Darvid died and seemed to fall into a terrible illness almost at the moment she heard of his death. She lingered near death for last months of her pregnancy and in the end proved only just strong enough to give birth to her son and the son of the hero Darvid. She was not strong enough to survive the birth herself, though, and so Willem was raised as an orphan with all the village aiding in his upbringing.

Little did anyone know that Darvid had kept a terrible secret heritage. A heritage that would emerge more fully in his son than it had ever in Darvid himself.[/sblock]

[sblock=Willem Darksoles (description)]Willem is a halfling of fair hair and complexity with a large grin and coal black eyes. There is a quiet subtle menace about Willem but also an almost supernatural charm. It has been said of Willem that his powers of persuasion are so great that he could stab you in the back, steal your purse and leave you for dead in an alley yet with only a few words you would blame him not at all. Instead you would die with a smile, hoping Willem would buy something really nice with your money.[/sblock]

[sblock=Willem Darksoles (personal background)]Willem was always a bright and charming young halfling and was very well liked in his village. Many wanted to see in the young Willem the greatness of his father. But for every two of his elders and friends who simply adored him, there was one who was wary of him, who felt their spine shiver when looking into Willem's bottomless black eyes. 

Willem was brought up in the usual halfling ways and learned the usual halfling teachings. He was nimble and athletic even for a halfling but the usual games and activities of his race never really captured Willem's heart. He found that even as talented as he was he could still lose the games he played with his friends. The pressure to live up to his father's memory was felt keenly by the clever boy. He decided early that he could succeed more by relying on guile, deceit and persuasion than he could by relying on skill alone. And he knew that he was expected to succeed more than any of the other young halflings of the village.

This willingness to cheat, lie and charm his way through things soon spread to most areas of Willem's life. Willem found he could get almost anything he wanted if he was just clever enough in the way he asked. Unfortunately he began to leave a line of disgruntled victims in his wake. Even as his friends and elders began to see the nasty streak in Willem they were prone to excuse his actions. After all he had had things so hard, both his parents dying tragically before he even knew them And he was the son of a hero, surely he was destined to come to good in the end.

As he became a young man, Willem finally pushed his luck too far and even the memory of his father could not shelter him from the outrage of the village. One fall there were far too many fair haired halflings born to the young lasses and married ladies of his village. Suspicion quickly turned to Willem and he was forced to flee for fear of falling victim to a jealous husband or an enraged father.

Willem had started to figure out there was more to his "charm" than a winning personality before he left his village. He had discovered that with a little concentration he felt a thrill go though him and thereafter people would succumb to his suggestions far more readily. It was not until his flight from his village, when he unleashed an eldritch blast for the first time, that he realized there was far more to him than he had ever believed. 

Once exiled from his village, Willem had to find a way to survive in the world of humans. He worked very hard to harness his magical abilities and he applied them to becoming a truly talented con man.

This practice invariably led to Willem needing to relocate every few seasons as he would con a few too many of the folk of a given town and have to move on. Soon he found that mixing with adventurers served both to provide him with companions to travel with and a good cover when he came to a new town. In his travels with adventurers, passing as one, he learned to fight as one.

For several years now, Willem has lived this life of the traveling con man, passing as an adventuring. Yet it seems that his past and deeds are catching up to him. Often now when he reaches a new town his reputation has preceded him and he must quickly move on without even a single coin made. He has only just barely avoided arrest on several occasions. More and more he must not simply pass as an adventurer but actually make his living as one. All of this is starting to force a change in Willem, as is his mixing with often heroic companions. He has begun to regret his actions, both as a con man and back in his village. For the first time in his life Willem is beginning to look for a better way. He has by no means reformed his criminal ways, yet, but he is perhaps ready to be shown a different path. Perhaps he will finally, truly become his father's son.
[/sblock]


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 2, 2007)

Just to let the new prospects know when submitting ideas:
we have a *Cleric* and a *Monk* still in the group. We have *just* gotten to a moathouse (as in we are outside of it) the two remaining characters are also pretty _"Goody Two-Shoes"_. So if you come out of the brush looking like Beelzebub we might attack. 

So we need a Rogue-ish type, an Arcane Caster and a Meatshield to get a balanced group.

The fourth recruit probably can be almost anything, in our last assemblage was a Totemist.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Ninja would fit in great! Surprise you guys by meeting you there, and still be good. Very rogue though. Trapfinding and such.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

She was strange.  

So Twisted, how do you plan to incorporate these newcomers and deal with the missing player's cahracters?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

So tell me what all is happening in the game? My ninja would appreciate knowing what's going on.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=205371&page=1&pp=30

Hope this helps.  For my character's part, he basically fumbled around spouting stuff about respect for women and then told the apparently evil barmaid that she shouldn't be evil because it was self destructive.  Then they all piled into his wagon and headed for the moathouse.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Holy crap, a dragon lol


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

Maybe, but we're level four, we can mostly survive a dragon.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm hoping he will allow a ninja. No one ever does lol. The way I'd build him would make him a rogue basically. Made for trap hunting, disarming traps, and jumping (cuz of Kato).


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

I think it's because it's called a ninja.  If you make it clear to her that you're ninjaness is purely mechanical then perhaps she'll allow it...  Who knows?  I sure don't, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Well.......a ninja would be extreme at level 20. He would have a sword, but would rather....not fight head on. More like the rogue's backstab ability. I guess he could be a rogue, but I do like the ninja title better. I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

Well if he's actually going to be a ninja and call himself that... yeah, that's weird.  Then again, this is coming from a guy who's playing a Monk who's so painfully naive that he didn't know why all the women in a brothel were being so friendly.  Then when he walked into a mormal inn with a large group of women huddled around a single man he figured it must be another brothel.    To his credit, it's not like the bard was actually any good, so his coming to the conclution that they were merely fans was pretty unlikely.  I'm worried what will happen if Yun actually has to fight a woman though.  I kind of ripped off Dragon Ball with his being raised in the mountains and his dad's only mention of woman being that he should be respectful of them.  Thankfully he isn't as curious as Goku.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

That would be funny though. Well in Kanjo's background he was trained by a (real life) ninja named Kato. His background is really detailed in the pages I have written. I love the background because it incorporates a real life ninja. The ninja was assassinated, but was rumored to of left the country. Makes for a perfect intro to Kanjo. I want to make Kanjo as close to Kato as I can, but he was rumored to have illusion magic also, which.....I don't want to do. Overall, Kanjo is a scout, and trap finder. Hopefully one of the best. lol


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

Real ninja wear orange!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm not sure he will be that good at hiding! Not wearing orange at least. I'm actually thinking that he would dress like a monk or some other profession.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

How about this then?  

http://www.diemetrix.net/Done deal/Rock lee.jpg


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

More or less my guy!! lol I hope he gets a shot.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

I ripped him off a lot for my character.  His speech patterns in particular.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Think I have a chance with my ninja?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 2, 2007)

No clue.  You'll just have to wait and see what Twisted thinks.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 2, 2007)

Twisted, when are you planning on deciding? Is my brief concept good enough for an idea of what my character would be like?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2007)

Mulnock Dilngbor, is one of the many sons of the Dilngbor family. His father Drumock Dilngbor, is the "Locks and related devices expert" of town, and he always have a story to tell, most of them, from when he was recruited to save the village from the horrifying evil worshipers! Drumock was in charge of unlocking entrances and doors, finding traps and the sort. Dilngbors have been known for their talents with locks, traps and many mechanical devices, that their thin fingers can get. Most of his brothers are locksmiths too, or trap finders. But Drumock, Drumock was always the black sheep of the family. Deciding he wouldn't became a locksmith, he travel to become a powerful mage. Or so he said.
After many traveling, and some real life lessons, Drumock learned to do things the easy way. Instead of learning and studding for years or decades, he developed an innate talent to steal the arcane energies from the spellcasters. In Drumocks words, "Arcane gestures? magical components? Giv' me!"
A few years from the start of his journey, he heard of evil, rising in his homeland, this was the opportunity to show his parents, that he was as capable as his father, and made them proud.
Drumock changed his itinerary, next stop, Hommlet.-


----------



## Scurry (Nov 3, 2007)

Gussied up my app a bit with some more thoughts on the character.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 3, 2007)

Let me know if you are remotely interested in adding a second cleric, and I'll update Delkat and update his background.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 4, 2007)

Allllll right. First of all, I don't mind ninjas, whether they are a true ninja or just mechnically so. I actually think they are rather neat. AS for how the groups are meeting up, that's kind of a surprise. I'm not sure of how to deal with the lost members yet. It's always painful when you have to re-recruit all most an entire party when you're all ready in the swing of things. Any suggestions?

Though, I wouldn't mind a second cleric, I don't like to step on other player's toes. H4H put a lot of work and thought into his cleric, and I don't want to rob him of his shtick. So, I guess that would be a no on another cleric. Any other ideas, s@squatch?

I plan on making final decisions by Weds of next week. It seems like not that many are interested the second time around.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 4, 2007)

Was my background good enough or should I elaborate? I seriously have almost 2 pages on his background, so I tried to summarize it. I know you want a brief background, but I really want in this game lol.

The group meeting the ninja wouldn't be that hard. Just have us "accidently" run into each other, or he could of been following them, waiting to help out if they needed it. Just ideas, it's totally up to you how you want to make everyone group up.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm no DM, but tossing out a few ideas to deal with the party swap can't hurt, right?

1. The ungainly way: The old PCs disappear, the new ones reappear in their place, and everyone acts like they met up at the inn yesterday and doesn't think about it too hard. There's some OOC hashing out of likely conversations/confrontations and the info they unearthed that would have happened the previous night.

2. Slightly less ungainly: Edit the past a bit so that the monk and cleric arrived at the town yesterday, had their conversations with the NPCs, and everybody else shows up the next day, and continue from there. The PCs who dropped out can be kinda edited into particularly colorful town characters or something. Or EVIL DOPPLEGANGERS!

3. No editing, but kinda strange: The dropouts bug out and run off. Then the new guys show up the next day.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 4, 2007)

A thought I had (and I dont know if it is a good one) was that the 4 who get recruited to the game "show up" as another band of adventurers about to go into the place we are about to enter.
The DM "ghosts" the old characters briefly and has them either run off or die at the start of the fight (no mechanics needed just a handwaved failed a trap save or somesuch)


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 4, 2007)

There's also the sadistic and quite... gainly... way; kill em all.  I don't much like that way...

Anyway, I like Curry's second one the best.

Darn, H4H beat me to it...


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 4, 2007)

There has got to be hundreds of ways to get new people into the group. I think the hard part would be to have the group's members disappear.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 4, 2007)

We could have a literal deus ex machina come out of the sky and carry them away.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 4, 2007)

List of Potential Characters:

Bootmobile~rogue/warlock
Bloodcookie~bardic sage
Nac Mac Feegle~wu jen
S@squ@tch~cleric
Scurry~hexblade
Voda Vosa~spellthief
OnlytheStrong~ninja
airwalkrr~knight


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 4, 2007)

That second option does seem best.  Whatever 4 people get picked could have already met up previously and formed a little party - which will save on intro time - and we can arrive a day after.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 4, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Anyway, I like Curry's second one the best.



Thanks, but... _Curry_? Ow, my pride!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 4, 2007)

Curry is great!  Take it as a compliment!


----------



## Scurry (Nov 4, 2007)

You make a persuasive argument. I do love curry.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 4, 2007)

So it's settled, from now on you shall be Curry, and I will try to eat you.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 4, 2007)

Never even seen curry.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 4, 2007)

http://images.google.com/images?q=c...US:official&client=firefox-a&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Scurry (Nov 4, 2007)

You jackass, you made me hungry.


----------



## Bootmobile (Nov 4, 2007)

I like Scurry's third idea the best. It is truest to what has actually taken place and requires no strange tinkering with story nor any story-breaking hand of god manipulations.

The four lost PCs simply lost their nerve, the thought of what they were about to face was too daunting and they simply decided to find an easier way to make the coin as adventurers. They take off before storming the moat house.

The remaining two PCs have shown more grit and integrity, determined to finish what they have started. However they are left on their own before the moat house and realize that the two of them won't be able to do this alone and so they return to the village in search of aid. 

The four new PCs are a separate adventuring party that has conveniently just arrived.

My 2 cp.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 4, 2007)

Here's one more character idea:

Gareth Griffinshield

Gareth's father, Edric, came from a family of noble warriors in the Ulek states. A wonderful, knightly man, he was the pride of the Griffinshields: a young, attractive, strong, chivalrous man whose Suel/Oeridian ancestry gave him a gorgeous shock of red hair and extra height on an otherwise hardy Oeridian frame. When rumors of problems came in around Hommlet, he saw this as his opportunity for fame and fortune, and traveled to battle the horrors of the Temple of Elemental Evil.

It came as a surprise to everyone when he returned. Gone was the chivalry from before. Edric became morose, angry, and could no longer look at his old life with any sense of pride. He would never talk about his experiences at the Temple, but they clearly wounded him greatly.

Edric eventually left, and carved out a homestead for himself in the Pomarj deserts. The remainder of his life was harsh, and short. Edric eventually married, had four children, and died when Gareth was ten years old. What the Griffinshields will not reveal, is that Edric married an orc.

Half-Orc Ranger 3/Barbarian 1

Appearance: Gareth has his father's red hair and fair skin, but his brutish features belie his orcish heritage. Edric brought him up to be a clean, upstanding person, yet the realities of the Pomarj, and his Pomarj mother have limited this development. Gareth understands the value of caring for those less fortunate than himself, but he does not have the sense that the entire gamut of gentility is worthwile. After all, his father threw all the gentility away.

Gareth is heading back to the temple for some answers. What is the world really like? Does gentility matter, or is the brutality of the Pomarj truly the better way to live? Why did his father abandon his heritage? Will Gareth abandon his? What is there to abandon?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 4, 2007)

Bootmobile said:
			
		

> I like Scurry's third idea the best. It is truest to what has actually taken place and requires no strange tinkering with story nor any story-breaking hand of god manipulations.
> 
> The four lost PCs simply lost their nerve, the thought of what they were about to face was too daunting and they simply decided to find an easier way to make the coin as adventurers. They take off before storming the moat house.
> 
> ...




The problem with that idea is that all of the characters have much stronger reasons for being here than money, something that they can only get from this adventure.  So it's either change their stories, or have them killed off, the latter of which would have a rather severe adverse effect on the remaining two party members.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 8, 2007)

He put up a RG thread for the new characters.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 8, 2007)

I've made my decision. 

Voda Vosa - spellthief
onlythestrong - Ninja
InVinoVeritas - Ranger/Barbarian
Scurry - Hexblade

Welcome aboard. H4H and Dire Lemming, I'm re-doin' the rogue's gallery and if you could just move your characters over that would be fantastic.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, good luck to all, and put me on the alternates list if you've got one 

(repost)


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 8, 2007)

Absolutely and thanks for your submission!

Overcoming Evil.. again 

Please only submit character sheets to the rogue's gallery thread once I've approved your character sheet completely. H4H and Dire, this doesn't apply to you.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 8, 2007)

<petpeeve> Posting OOC comments in a Rogue's Gallery Thread </petpeeve>

Darn! My Pet Peeve HTML isn't working.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 8, 2007)

Ooh, rawk. 

Since it looks like there's no straight arcane caster, that makes it a lot easier to decide duskblade vs. hexblade: duskblades are waaay better with the magic, so I'll go with that to kinda round us out a little (provided no-one objects).

So, rough draft character sheets, stat rolls and stuff go in this thread?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry about that, I would have deleted it if I could, but the RG thread went up before this one got updated and I wasn't sure if this one was going to be pulled out again.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 8, 2007)

Um.........what's the starting gold? Average for level 4? So, 5,400?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the selection, I'm working on my sheet right away!


----------



## Scurry (Nov 8, 2007)

Apparently, I'm not on steroids like the half-orc. *pout*

Return to the Temple: Twistedmindinc (4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=9, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=10, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16)


Aaaargh. Apparently, if you refresh the roll result page at IC (because, say, you whack ctrl-r instead of ctrl-t), it spawns a new roll with the exact same parameters, which looks mighty suspicious at first glance. >.<

Please note that the roll I've linked to above is the earliest of the clone rolls.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 8, 2007)

Gareth's up! Now I just have to find the right red-headed barbarian look for a picture...


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Scurry said:
			
		

> Ooh, rawk.
> 
> Since it looks like there's no straight arcane caster, that makes it a lot easier to decide duskblade vs. hexblade: duskblades are waaay better with the magic, so I'll go with that to kinda round us out a little (provided no-one objects).
> 
> So, rough draft character sheets, stat rolls and stuff go in this thread?





Interesting.  My character's father is actually my character in Rhun's TOEE Omega game.  Funny thing is, I transfered him from another game Rhun was playing in after the DM of that game had to quit, and in that game he was the prince of a nation that had been destroyed by the apparent trechery of an order of Duskblades.  Also, the first other PC he met was a Duskblade from that same order.   Buh buh buh!!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 8, 2007)

Hah! I was originally imaginging that Gareth was going to be Ciaran's kid (what, magic? Not for us! Only creepy weirdos wield magic...) from Rhun's game, but I liked Gareth better instead.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 8, 2007)

Crap, I already submitted mine too. Sorry, I'll try to remove it and post it on here.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 8, 2007)

Kanjo 

Rolls: HP=     http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1360016
        Ability score:    http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1360026
[sblock=Character Sheet]
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Height: 5'7''
Weight: 140lbs
Class: Ninja 4

Str:   13   +1 mod
Dex:  18   +4 mod 
Con:  13   +1 mod
Int:   12   +1 mod
Wis:  18   +4 mod  (+1 with level adjustment)
Cha:  11  +0 mod

HP: 25  (6 + 15 + 4 con mod)  
Ki Power: 6  (1/2 level+wis mod)

Speed: 30ft

AC: 18  (10 + 4 dex + 4 wis)

Saving Throws:
   Fortitude: 2 (1 base + 1 con mod)
   Reflex:  8   (4 base + 4 dex mod)
   Will:   5   (1 base + 4 wis mod)

Attack:
   Base: +3

   Shuriken (10):  +7   dmg: 1d2(p)  Crit:x2  Range: 10ft 

   Dagger:  + 7  dmg: 1d4+1 (s)  Crit: 19-20x2 Range: 10ft

   Nunchaku:  +7  dmg: 1d6+1 (b)  Crit: x2   

Feats: 
   Stealthy
   Weapon Finesse
   Tactile Trapsmith


Skills:  
   Climb:    5/7   (4 ranks + 1 str mod) +2 with tools
   Disable Device:   7/9  (3 ranks + 4 dex mod)+2 with tools
   Escape Artist:   11  (7 ranks + 4 dex mod)
   Hide:      13     (7 ranks + 4 dex mod + 2 stealthy)
   Jump:     12     (7 ranks + 1 str mod +4 great leap)
   Listen:     11     (7 ranks + 4 wis mod)
   Move Silently:   13     (7 ranks + 4 dex mod + 2 stealthy)
   Open Lock:   11/13   (7 ranks + 4 dex mod) +2 with tools
   Spot:   11  (7 ranks + 4 wis mod)

Class Abilities:
   Ki Power
   Sudden Strike +3d6
   Trapfinding
   Ghost Step
   Poison Use
   Great Leap

Equipment:
   Monk's vestments, Shuriken, Masterwork Dagger, 
   Masterwork Nunchaku, Belt Pouch (2), 
   Masterwork Thieves Tools, Caltrops (2),
   Darkvision Potion (4), Climber's Kit , Slow Death Poison (5),
   Anklet of Translocation, Boots of Agile Leaping, Antitoxin (4),
   Thunderstone (7)    


Carrying Capacity:                Carrying Load:
 Light: 50lbs                            25lbs
 Med: 100lbs
 Heavy: 150lbs
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

Oh man, Yun is gonna want to fight him.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 8, 2007)

Kanjo isn't much of a fighter. I'd have to run and hide, then smack ya when your not looking.

Hey I'm a rookie to poison use. What kinds are there and how much do they cost?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 8, 2007)

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Return to the Temple: TwistedMindInc (4d6=13, 4d6=21, 4d6=16, 4d6=17, 4d6=14, 4d6=16, 4d6=13) 

That's... 11, 16, 14, 16, 13, 15, 12

Gareth Griffinshield's HP (8+2d8+1d12+12=33)
[/sblock]

Gareth Griffinshield
Half-Orc Ranger 3 / Barbarian 1
Chaotic Good

Str 18
Dex 16
Con 16
Int 11
Wis 14
Cha 10

BAB +4    AC 18 (Touch 14, Flat-footed 15, Raging 16)    HP 33

Fort +8 Ref +6 Will +3

Languages: Common, Orc

Attacks:
Orc Double Axe (single): Attack +10, Damage 1d8+7, Critical x3
Orc Double Axe (full): Attack +8/+8, Damage 1d8+5/1d8+2, Critical x3/x3
(+2 attack, +3 or +2/+1 damage while raging)
Composite Longbow: Attack +7, Damage 1d8+4, Critical x3

Feats: Track, EWP(Orc Double Axe), Two Weapon Fighting, Endurance, WF(Orc Double Axe)

Skills:
Jump +14 (+4 Str, 7 ranks, +4 Speed, -1 ACP)
Listen +8 (+2 Wis, 6 ranks)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5 (5 ranks)
Knowledge (Geography) +7 (7 ranks)
Knowledge (Nature) +5 (5 ranks)
Knowledge (Nobility) +1 (1 rank)
Survival +11 (+2 Wis, 7 ranks, +2 synergy)

Abilities:
Darkvision 60'
Orc Blood
Favored Enemy (Human) +2
Wild Empathy +3
Rage 1/day

Equipment:
Chain Shirt +1 (1250 gp)
Orc Double Axe +1/MW (2660 gp)
Composite(+4) Longbow (500 gp)
20 Cold Iron Arrows (2 gp)
Potion of Bull's Strength (300 gp)
4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (200 gp)
Griffinshield Tabard (Free)
Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Hammer (5 sp)
4 Pitons (4 sp)
Crowbar (2 gp)
Portable Ram (10 gp)
Silk Rope, 100' (20 gp)
Shovel (2 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
10 pieces Chalk (1 sp)
9 square yards Canvas (9 sp)
Grappling Hook (1 gp)

48 gp


Gareth's father, Edric, came from a family of noble warriors in the Ulek states. A wonderful, knightly man, he was the pride of the Griffinshields: a young, attractive, strong, chivalrous man whose Suel/Oeridian ancestry gave him a gorgeous shock of red hair and extra height on an otherwise hardy Oeridian frame. When rumors of problems came in around Hommlet, he saw this as his opportunity for fame and fortune, and traveled to battle the horrors of the Temple of Elemental Evil.

It came as a surprise to everyone when he returned. Gone was the chivalry from before. Edric became morose, angry, and could no longer look at his old life with any sense of pride. He would never talk about his experiences at the Temple, but they clearly wounded him greatly.

Edric eventually left, and carved out a homestead for himself in the Pomarj deserts. The remainder of his life was harsh, and short. Edric eventually married, had four children, and died when Gareth was ten years old. What the Griffinshields will not reveal, is that Edric married an orc.

Appearance: Gareth has his father's red hair and fair skin, but his brutish features belie his orcish heritage. Edric brought him up to be a clean, upstanding person, yet the realities of the Pomarj, and his Pomarj mother have limited this development. Gareth understands the value of caring for those less fortunate than himself, but he does not have the sense that the entire gamut of gentility is worthwile. After all, his father threw all the gentility away.

Gareth is heading back to the temple for some answers. What is the world really like? Does gentility matter, or is the brutality of the Pomarj truly the better way to live? Why did his father abandon his heritage? Will Gareth abandon his? What is there to abandon?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Kanjo isn't much of a fighter. I'd have to run and hide, then smack ya when your not looking.
> 
> Hey I'm a rookie to poison use. What kinds are there and how much do they cost?




Huh?  I appear to have misjudged him.  What a coward.  I won't fight a coward.

Yeah... get rid of the contractions and that's what Yun would probably say.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 8, 2007)

I've run into a small issue with an old character coming out of the woodwork. So, to make things fair.. I've decided to run two games with five players in each. The groups will go as follows:
Group 1
h4h
borson
direlemming
nac mac feegle
scurry


Group 2
s@squ@tch
voda vosa
onlythestrong
invinoveritas
airwalkrr

Everyone's character sheets will need to be posted here before they can be moved onto the rogue's gallery, aside from Borson.. Dire Lemming.. and H4H. If you guys can just switch over your characters to the new rogue's gallery, that would be fantastic. I have to hope that the three new players see this thread. If you are any games with airwalkrr, s@squ@tch, or nac mac feegle then let them know.  I'd appreciate it. 

Gold is standard 4th level starting. You are allowed to buy magical items but not item can be worth more than half your starting gold. All OOC questions, comments, concerns please post here. 

*Group 1* - to save on time, the two new characters have always traveled with you. Feel free to work out any back story for them to fit in. It's going to be complicated enough for me to re-do the whole starting info or try to incorporate them into your story, along with the entire new group. So.. if you can help a sistah out, that would be great!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 8, 2007)

Yay!  Alright, I'll go find the chargen rules again and roll me some stats for this Wu Jen, I should have a character sheet up by tonight.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 8, 2007)

Cool.  I'll update Delkat to 4th level and get him posted.

edit: still need to tie in his background to Greyhawk.

4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13 

Took max hp at 1st level then average on each one after.  (my hp roll on invisiblecastle was atrocious.)




```
[B]Delkat Kraylin[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 	
[B]Race:[/B] Human 
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Pelor ([B]Domains:[/B] Good, Sun)


[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (--p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 4	[B]XP[/B]: 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1 (--p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 24 (4d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (--p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +4	[B]Craft Points:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2 (--p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +1 WIS 
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 (--p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (--p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -6		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+8	+2	+1	+0	+0	+0	21
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+5	+4	+1	+0
[B]Ref:[/B]	+2	+1	+1	+0
[B]Will:[/B]	+7	+4	+3	+0
[B]Notes:[/B] +1 bonus to all saves vs. Evil creatures from possessing 2 items from [I]Vestments of Divinity[/I] magic item set -- MIC pg 215

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Morningstar           	+4	1d8+1	20/x2      	------
Dagger                  +4/+4	1d4(+1)	19-20/x2 	10 ft

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn Undead as 5th level cleric (Ephod of Authority) (9x/day -- Turn Check: 1d20+4, Turn Damage: 1.5*(2d6+6)), Divine Spells, Spontaneous Cure Spells, Domain Powers & Spells, Detect Undead/Evil Outsiders w/ Lenses of Revelation

[B]Feats: [/B] 
1st - [B]Extra Turning[/B]
1st - (bonus) [B]Empowered Turning [/B]
3rd - [B]Radiant Fire (Races of Destiny pg 155 - initiate of Pelor feat)[/B]

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
[B]Domains:[/B] Good, Sun
[b]Domain Powers:[/b] Good: cast good spells at +1 caster level.  Sun: Once per day,
 you can perform a greater turning against undead
 in place of a regular turning. The greater turning is like a normal turning 
except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead. 

[B]Spells Prepared:[/B]
	0th - (5)     Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
	1st - (4+1)   Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Protection from Evil(D)
	2nd - (3+1)   Scorching Ray, Consecrate, Elation, Aid (D)	


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Concentration	8	7	+1	--
Know (Religion) 9	7	+2	--
Know (Arcana)	3	1	+2	--
Know (History)	7	5	+2	--
Know (Planes)	7	5	+2	--
Heal        	12	7	+3	+2



[B]Notes:[/B]  
[B]Ephod of Authority[/B] grants ability to turn undead as 1 level higher. 
[b]Lenses of Revelation [/B] allows wearer to perceive the true nature of any creature within sight. Activating the lenses creates a faint aura for 1 round around the target creature (visible only to wearer) of a particular color based on its nature:

[B]Evil Outsider: [/B] [COLOR=Red]Red[/COLOR]
[B]Undead:[/B] [COLOR=White]Bone White[/COLOR]
[B]Any other: [/B] [COLOR=Green]Green[/COLOR]

Any effect that would defeat a [I]detect evil[/I] spell or effect also masks a creature from the lenses.


[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Morningstar           	8gp	6lb
MW Full Plate          	1650gp	50lb
MW Heavy Steel Shield	170gp	15lb
Ephod of Authority    	800gp	2lb     Item from Vestments of Divinity Set (MIC pg 215)
Healing Belt           	750gp	2lb
Lenses of Revelation  	1400gp	--lb     Item from Vestments of Divinity Set (MIC pg 215)
Dagger                 	2gp	1lb
Backpack              	2gp	2lb
Explorer's Outfit     	10gp	8lb
Belt Pouch             	2gp	2lb
Silver Holy Symbol  	1gp	--lb
Bedroll                	5sp	5lb
Winter Blanket       	5sp	3lb

[U]Potions:[/U]
Resist Energy (10)    	300gp	--lb
Remove Paralysis       	300gp	--lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]94 lb	[B]Money:[/B] 4gp 

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	50	100	150	300	750

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[b]Weight:[/b] 175 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Violet
[B]Hair:[/B] Sandy Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:* Studious looking.  Close cropped hair.  Delkat's eyes flicker with insight and knowledge.  Normally choosing to dress in something sensible and appropriate to the situation -- never flashy.  He has a birthmark in the shape of the sun on his chest.  His lineage denotes some Suel parentage, which can be traced back several generations to his great grandfather, who migrated to the Urnst Prinicipality ages ago.

*Personality:* Dry, direct, logical -- always looking for the reason behind things, the cause and/or effect.  Humor has been determined to be superfluous.

*Background:* Delkat was raised in a strict religious household on the outskirts of Seltaran, in a village named Dalven.  He grew up in the home of poor farmers, who had been working the same plot of land since their Suel ancestors migrated from over the seas.  Rarely did they have more than a few shields or commons to rub together. 

His religious beliefs were shaped by his father -- who was a devout worshipper of Pelor, for obvious reasons, as farming was their lifeblood.  

His youth was strenuous, several times, the family was at its ends, trying to feed all of the children, but the land (and their Sun God) was forgiving.  All members of the large family pitched in on the farm -- '_idle hands were the work of Iuz_', his father had always said.  

His father was not a learned man, but he did teach Delkat the value of a hard days work and to always help those in need.

He was destined to serve the Sun God from birth.  The birthmark on his chest was cause for some excitement and buzz around their small village -- the local priest ordained that it was a sign from their god.  Each day, when his chores were done, he was to be found in the small village temple to Pelor, deep within an ancient text or tome.  The town priest did his best to guide the boy in his thirst for knowledge on all topics -- even writing to his friend at the larger temple of Pelor in Nellix for additional books and scrolls.  By the time the boy was 14, he had outgrown the humble temples resources.  Word had reached the temple in Leukish about the boy's drive and capacity for learning, and he was welcomed to come learn at their temple.  His father had given his consent, for although it was a great loss to their family on the farm, he knew that Delkat was destined for greater things and to help more people.

Delkat studied in the temple for several years, before he was dispatched to help root out a cult dedicated to Nerull in Dyvers with a few other members of church of Pelor. He found that he held great power over undeath, and was a valuable tool in the destruction of the foul cult.

In the nest of the cult, he found the Ephod of Authority, which increased his power over undeath even more.  After consulting with sages, he was able to find out that the Ephod was just one piece of a greater set of items called the Vestments of Divinity.

The vestments were created by a man called Reesh N'Faeren, who had battled a group called the Heralds of Hell.  These Heralds had cells in several of the larger cities across the Flanaess, and they utilized both devils and undead in their destructive rites.  So far, Delkat has been able to locate two of the five pieces, the next piece he is seeking is called the "Badge of Glory", and he received information from a sage that it may be located around a town called Hommlet. 

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1 -> Cleric 1* HP: +9 P: +20 
Concentration +4, Know (Religion) +4, Know (History) +4, Know (Planes) +3, Heal +4, Know (Arcana) +1
Feat: Extra Turning, Empowered Turning
Other: 
[/sblock]


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 8, 2007)

Ow, the dice-gods have kicked me in the nuts, didn't even manage to get 28 point buy.  15 13 12 12 12 10.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1361565


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 8, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Huh?  I appear to have misjudged him.  What a coward.  I won't fight a coward.
> 
> Yeah... get rid of the contractions and that's what Yun would probably say.





And then Kanjo would hit ya in the back of the head and laugh.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 8, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> And then Kanjo would hit ya in the back of the head and laugh.




He seems really annoying.  He isn't part kobold is he?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

Part dragon...........90%  black dragon. So watch out. lol


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

Had you not put my name in the title, I wouldn't have seen this, but I'm glad to be in! I will get my character posted to the RG later today.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

First roll was a mulligan. Rerolling.

Glad I had a junk roll for the second roll! A 3 would have sucked.

Can you post links for the RG and IC?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 9, 2007)

Check my sig


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

SIR DANVICK OF CHENDL
Male human knight 4
LG Medium humanoid (human)
Age 27
Height 5’ 10”
Weight 192 lbs.
Init +1; Senses Listen +0, Spot +0
Aura bulwark of defense (enemies who begin turn in threatened squares treat threatened squares as difficult terrain)
Languages Common, Ferrond
AC 21, touch 11, flat-footed 20
	(+1 Dex, +8 armor, +2 shield)
hp 39 (4 HD)
Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +5
Speed 20 ft. (4 squares)
Melee +1 bastard sword +8 (1d10+4/19-20) or
	lance +7 (1d8+3/x3)
Base Atk +4; Grp +7
Atk Options Ride-By-Attack, Spirited Charge
Special Actions knight’s challenge 6/day (fighting challenge +1, test of mettle [DC 16]), shield block +1
Combat Gear potion of lesser vigor (x2), potion of shield of faith (+2)
Abilities Str 16, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 18
SQ armor mastery (medium), knight’s code
Feats Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Mounted Combat, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge 
Skills Handle Animal +11, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +8, Ride +10
Possessions combat gear plus full plate, heavy steel shield, +1 bastard sword, lance, cloak of resistance +1, backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, hempen rope (50 ft.), sunrod (x2), trail rations (x10), waterskin, heavy warhorse, military saddle, 4 gp, 10 sp


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2007)

Looks like Danvick and Delkat will be the walking walls of armor in the 2nd group -- both wearing full plate and shield.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

Danvik will be a bit more mobile when outdoors since he will be mounted.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok, so for team 2, I have:

Airwalkrr: Human Knight 4
S@squ@tch: Human Cleric 4
InVinoVeritas: Half-Orc Ranger 3/Barbarian 1
OnlytheStrong: Human Ninja 4
Voda Vosa: Spellthief 4

Is that right?  The lack of arcane magic will be interesting.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm tempted to make an arcane spellcaster instead. Twisted, what would you say to a truenamer (tome of magic)?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 9, 2007)

Our group will be interesting. My ninja should be able to recon the area, and then you can charge in and smash everything. I forgot if I bought thunderstones or not, but if I did then I can help with their shock by throwing one in on them before you charge.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2007)

... and I'll be tracker-speedy guy. I'm also more the offense-and-no-defense guy... Does that work for the group?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 10, 2007)

Works for me -- Delkat isn't exactly a combat oriented cleric, he has a high AC (so he can soak up some attacks), his Hp are average, but his AB is only +4 and I didn't spend any money on a MW or magic weapon -- put all my $$ into other gear to help him with spells/saves/undead detection/turning.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Our group will be interesting. My ninja should be able to recon the area, and then you can charge in and smash everything. I forgot if I bought thunderstones or not, but if I did then I can help with their shock by throwing one in on them before you charge.




Don't knights have some rules about not harming disadvantaged enemies?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 10, 2007)

Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Don't knights have some rules about not harming disadvantaged enemies?




I believe you are correct -- they cannot strike a flat footed foe.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

Twistedmindinc: Are we starting exactly at 4th level, or with a bit of spare XP?  More specifically, if I took item-crafting feats, would I be able to have some items pre-crafted?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2007)

Knights have rules for everything. Just ask Lady Sorra.

Thankfully, you've also got a Ranger/Barbarian who can channel our inner Belkar.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright, I'm doing my best to think about this impartially, but I think I'm going to need a hand here to get through with the concept.  The simple facts are that I've got (by a fair margin) the worst stats of the party, having managed to average 12.3 on my rolls and just barely not get a mulligan.  Is there any chance I could even just get a rebuild on a low point-buy or something?  If I don't have another option I'll find a way to make this work, but I thought that it'd be best if I just came out and asked rather than just wondering and hoping forever.

On a different note, are you planning to use the Spell Compendium suggestion to adds spells with the elemental descriptors to the Wu Jen spell list?  If you did it'd do wonders for the lack of Wu Jen spells from other splats.

Sorry if I'm complaining a lot, and I'll say that I will find a way to make this character work one way or another, I just decided to come out and ask.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 10, 2007)

All right, lots of questions. For those of you keeping track, this will now be group 1's OOC H4H, Dire Lemming, and Borson - if you are still around .. then please post all OOC questions comments concerns here. This cleans up the mess of old, unused characters taking up room. Group 2, I will be creating your's soon. You will all be sharing the same Rogue's Gallery, and all old IC/OOC threads from my previous go at this module will no longer be used. 

Now time to clarify on a few things.

I only allow mulligans if your stat modifiers wind up being a negative amount. IE: 10, 10, 10, 8, 10, 10. Your total would be a -1 so I would allow for a reroll. Rolling average.. 12, 10, 13, 10, 11, 12. Is not a call to re-roll all of your stats. Anyone that has done this, I'm sorry but you need to take your initial set of stats. I will however, if you can get the rest of your party to agree, allow you to make -one- re-roll.. and whatever it is you have to take the second set. If your party is all right with this, then I'm fine with it as well. I am a huge believer in 'role playing'... not roll playing. If your stats aren't all 18's, then that's too bad. Come up with a reason for why your guy may have a 17 int but an 8 wis. Put a little thought into it people. There is nothing wrong with playing an average person, spice 'em up.

Which brings me on to my second comment. I don't think I'm going to allow for changing up of classes. It was gruellin' work putting together a set of characters with your submissions, and if I had to work hard at making it work.. so do you! You submitted your character for a reason... I'd appreciate it if you don't change up your idea. Groups aren't always perfect. I'm hoping my selections have left each group with a least a hint of the four staple classes ( fighter, arcane spell caster, divine spell caster, and rogue..) .. it is up to you guys to flesh out the details.  

I know it may seem as if I'm being a hard .. tush.. and I probably am. I just don't want people munchkin-ing their characters. My biggest pet peeve? Power gamers. I've played a character with a 4 intelligence and made her enjoyable. One of my most entertaining characters ever. A 4 people, c'mon!!

*More specific answers:*
Yes, we are starting at exactly 4th level.
Yes, spell compendium is fine.
No one is to post their IC thread until I've approved all character sheets within your group.

Rogue's Gallery - Evil - Group 2 - OOC 

_*Rules for character creation, for those of you that haven't created a character yet. * _ 
You start at fourth level. 
-Take the standard fourth level gold amount from the DMG. You may buy magic items, none of which can be worth more than half of your starting gold (which is 5400 btw). I will then be providing each of you with a magic item. 
-You will roll 4d6, dropping the lowest.. seven times. The 7th roll is considered a 'junk' roll. Which basically means that if it is higher than any of the other six you may switch it out for that roll. Please roll them at www.invisiblecastle.com. For character name put your enworld handle (ie twistedmindinc) and in the notes section put Return to the Temple: Twistedmindinc. If you don't do this I will not accept your stats and/or make you re-roll. 
-Hit points will be rolled on invisiblecastle (or you can take the half way rule), same directions apply. 

*Group 1 -* As I stated, you will all have known each other from meeting in the Inn. A brief synapsis is thus: you were all contacted by the current co-mayors of Hommlet. The Temple of Elemental Evil is once again, over ridden with Evil. OR so they believe. Your character was either a descendent, a family friend, or recommended to be recruited to do Hommlet's good bidding for them. You arrive in Hommlet, meet up with a bar maid who recognizes you as the people sent for, and are escorted upstairs to meet with her father. He clues you in on what is going on, and meet one another for the first time. There is some squabbling over ideals and what-not, but you opt to band together to take on and conquer this evil. But first! You must clear out this moathouse everyone is talking about. Is there really a dragon? Your adventure will start at the moathouse gate. I will have your game thread up momentarily. 

*Group 2* - You all know one another all ready. You've been dabbling within the adventuring business for a little bit of time now, learning the ins and outs of fighting crime. Over the months you've not only developed a bond with one another, but have created quite the name for yourselves. ( I will need a group name.. so please discuss this OOC before we start). Meandering from town to town, looking for work.. you've found yourself at the Welcome Wench Inn.. a cozy little joint within Hommlet, when you over hear talk of an up and coming Evil. They speak of the Temple of Elemental Evil, which some of you may have stumbled upon the name in your past, and a moathouse that is a crucial point in this uprising. The town is in dire need of brave souls. Now, if only you knew some. Hmm. Your adventure will start within the tavern, discussing the rumors you just heard. Your IC thread will be up momentarily.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

Right then, I'm willing to test my luck once more if no one is against me taking a re-roll?

I should have a character sheet up as soon as the re-roll is complete (the stats won't change the character particularly).


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2007)

One of my favorite characters of all time was a Dwarf Fighter-Cleric with a 4 Charisma... He was constantly getting the party kicked out of taverns... But that's okay! Good for us, it was! Can't be spending all our time on women and booze! Back to work!

Yeah, he was kicked out of parties an awful lot, too.

By the way, are the characters that are already here in this thread approved?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

I've played characters with 6s and 5s in stats, and it's been loads of fun, and I'd be much less vocal if that's what I had.  I have no trouble with playing people with a few atrocious stats, it adds a wonderful selection of character flaws.  My only gripe here is not low stats, but a lack of high ones.  Maybe I'm just too accustomed to playing with point buy, but having my highest stats be 15 and 13 just doesn't bring me to new heights of inspiration.

Still, I'll wait and see if the rest of the party agrees to give a reroll.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm cool with the reroll.

Jessern should be done in a bit - just gotta figure out where his cash is spent.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 10, 2007)

Nac Mac Feegle said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just too accustomed to playing with point buy, but having my highest stats be 15 and 13 just doesn't bring me to new heights of inspiration.
> 
> Still, I'll wait and see if the rest of the party agrees to give a reroll.




well to be fair that is a _16_ with 4th level stat bump. Not too shabby.

Were you the one that wanted to be the Grey Elf? That would be an 18 int and a 15 dex?

Anyway I will reserve my vote until I hear other opinions.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 10, 2007)

Characters here have not been approved as of yet. That's my next step.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 10, 2007)

And the grey elf is fine.

As I offered Dire Lemming and H4H - anyone that finds a picture to fit their character will recieve an additional 100xp to start the game with.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2007)

I understand your frustrations... If asked to choose between, say, all 12s and all 8s and one 18, I'd go with the Idiot Savant than with Mr. Slightly Above Average.

As for a picture...






...Yeah, I'll keep looking.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm perfectly fine with a reroll. My first roll had an even lower average than Nac Mac Feegle. I was under the impression that we would follow the rules in the PH for mulligans (I hadn't seen any indications otherwise) so I rerolled. I think there is a good reason for making sure someone has at least one stat as high as 14. If I had been asked to play a character with no score higher than 13, I doubt I would have maintained my interest. I don't need mega stats to play a character and I don't mind having the occasional really low score to go with high ones. But a character with no ability score bonus higher than +1 can be really hard to play. The core rules assume you have at least one bonus of +2 or higher and that is the bare minimum. Most classes rely on at least one ability score being fairly high to be played effectively. I'm not saying it isn't possible, but it should be for a lower-powered game if you do. From what I've heard about the slug-fest that is RttToEE, low-powered it is not. Anyway, just my 2 cents on the matter.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 10, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Anyway I will reserve my vote until I hear other opinions.




Well, in that case I'll elaborate on why I think the roll is okay. Mostly it's that I'm in the group of people who doesn't think that high stats discourage roleplay - the flair and authenticity a player crafts into a character's actions is pretty much decoupled from stats. Not in the sense that roleplay doesn't reflect your stats, but in the sense that average stats don't make any better RP fodder than high ones. 

So I see no harm in allowing a guy who got kinda shafted, compared to the rest of the party, to reroll stats. And you gotta admit, his stat spread is a little lame.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 10, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I'm perfectly fine with a reroll.




That's awful nice of you, since he is in the other group.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2007)

Well, I didn't pay that close attention to who was in what group. But I see where he's coming from.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Is NMF in my group?  If so, I'm fine with it.  Hopefully he won't just get even lower stats, or godlike stats that make the rest of us pointless.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 10, 2007)

airwalkrr said:
			
		

> I'm perfectly fine with a reroll. My first roll had an even lower average than Nac Mac Feegle. I was under the impression that we would follow the rules in the PH for mulligans (I hadn't seen any indications otherwise) so I rerolled. I think there is a good reason for making sure someone has at least one stat as high as 14. If I had been asked to play a character with no score higher than 13, I doubt I would have maintained my interest. I don't need mega stats to play a character and I don't mind having the occasional really low score to go with high ones. But a character with no ability score bonus higher than +1 can be really hard to play. The core rules assume you have at least one bonus of +2 or higher and that is the bare minimum. Most classes rely on at least one ability score being fairly high to be played effectively. I'm not saying it isn't possible, but it should be for a lower-powered game if you do. From what I've heard about the slug-fest that is RttToEE, low-powered it is not. Anyway, just my 2 cents on the matter.




Right, I understand.. but I also gave everyone a junk roll and the PHB doesn't give a person that. I also believe that is an optional rule. I don't use that, as I have stated my rules for re-rolls. Not to mention, you're all 4th level so you will have one stat bump and depending on your race, that too will alter your scores. Basically? I would like people to ask before they re-roll not just assume that can. Not every DM runs everything by the books.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 10, 2007)

A'ight. I feel the need to address this. I don't know what it is.. but this group does not seem to like how I am running things. I've had several people disagreeing with my calls on re-rolling and stat building. It's a little.. discouraging, to say the least. I've never had a problem with people rolling their stats in my other games -- and I've always done it this way. With that being said..

we are still waiting on all votes in group 1 whether or not Nac can re-roll.  If you are in group 1, please no posting in group 2's OOC.. and visa versa. It confuses and complicates matters if everyone is posting in each other's OOC. 

*Group 1*
Hero4Hire
Dire Lemming
Borson ( if he comes back)
Nac Mac Feegle
Scurry

*Group 2*

s@squ@tch
voda vosa
only the strong
airwalkrr
invinoveritas

Those of you in group 2 that haven't checked in .. in the OOC thread, please so do.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

While I'm happy that people like the idea of a reroll, I'd just like to step back and say it's not a huge deal, people.  Whether or not I get a reroll I said I'd find a way to play this character and have fun, which should be the primary priority.  I tried to say that in my first post, because really I can deal with low stats if that's what you figure is the right thing to do, I just figured I'd ask because I thought it couldn't hurt.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 10, 2007)

I personally don't care if you re-roll or not, I just don't want our DM to get pissed at us. I am glad that you are willing to make due though. I think I'm the last one to reply on this topic, since I was gone yesterday. So.........sorry if you got the impression I am mad at you or something, but I'm not. I did apologize earlier for coming off as rude. I don't want any hard feelings with anyone on these boards. Let alone a person that I'm in more than one game with!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> I personally don't care if you re-roll or not, I just don't want our DM to get pissed at us. I am glad that you are willing to make due though. I think I'm the last one to reply on this topic, since I was gone yesterday. So.........sorry if you got the impression I am mad at you or something, but I'm not. I did apologize earlier for coming off as rude. I don't want any hard feelings with anyone on these boards. Let alone a person that I'm in more than one game with!





OtS, you're not in this group.  You shouldn't be posting here. 

Go back to your special IC forum OOC thread and talk about you special group number two stuff!  Mister special pants!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2007)

My character is almost ready, will post it soon.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> My character is almost ready, will post it soon.




So like, I'm the only one who's read Twisted's post huh? :\

Well I guess that's not really a fair question, since anyone from the other group that answers no is automatically proven wrong.  

Voda, you're not in this group so you're not suppsoed to be posting in this thread.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 10, 2007)

Alright, I've finished my Wu Jen with my original rolled stats so he can be looked over for approval.  With Grey Elf I actually managed to wring a fair bit of effectiveness out of him so I won't exactly be heartbroken or anything if I'm stuck with these stats.

Shin Chao
Male Grey Elf Wu Jen 4
Alignment: LG
Height: 5' 5''
Weight: 101lbs
Hair: Silver
Eyes: Blue
Skin: Pale
Age: 153
XP: 6,000

Str: 10 (+0)  
Dex: 16 (+3) [Includes +1 item] 
Con: 10 (+0)
Int: 18 (+4) [Includes +1 level adjustment] 
Wis: 12 (+1)  
Cha: 10 (+0) 

Racial Abilities:  +2 Dex, +2 Int, -2 Str, -2 Con, Low-Light Vision, Immune to Sleep, +2 to saves vs. enchantment, +2 to Spot Listen Search, Automatic search checks, Proficient with swords and bows

Class Abilities:  Spells, Watchful Spirit, Spell Secret (Stilled Combust), Taboos (Cannot sit facing west, cannot wear black)

Hit Dice: 4d4
HP: 15/15
AC: 14 (+1 armor, +3 Dex)
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft 

Saves:
 Fortitude +1 [+1 base, +0 Con]
 Reflex +4 [+1 base, +3 Dex]
 Will +5 [+4 base, +1 Wis]

BAB/Grapple: +2/+2
Melee Atk: Longsword +2 [1d8, 19-20/x2]


Skills :
 Concentration +7 [7 ranks]
 Decipher Script +11 [7 ranks, +4 Int]
 Knowledge: Arcana +11 [7 ranks, +4 Int]
 Knowledge: The Planes +11 [7 ranks, +4 Int]
 Knowledge: History +11 [7 ranks, +4 Int]
 Spellcraft +11 [7 ranks, +4 Int]

Feats:
Blistering Spell
Fiery Blast
Sudden Maximize

Languages: Common, Elven, Ignan, Draconic, Celestial

Equipment:
Bracers of Armor +1 (1,000gp)
Gloves of Dexterity +1 (1,000gp)
Empowering Spellshard, 1st level (1,500gp)
Burning Veil (1,000gp)
Wand of Magic Missile, 1st level (750gp)
Spellbook (free)
Traveler's Outfit (free)
Longsword (15gp)

Money: 135gp

Spells Known (All/8/4): All Cantrips.  Jet Stream, Ray of Fire, Backbiter, Shield, Magic Weapon, Magic Missile, Sleep, Ice Dagger.  Combust, Rain of Needles, Bull's Strength, Resist Energy.

Spells Prepared (4/4/3): Detect Magic x2, Read Magic, Light.  Jetstream, Magic Weapon, Ice Dagger, Backbiter.  Blistering Jetstream, Combust, Rain of Needles.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 10, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Right, I understand.. but I also gave everyone a junk roll and the PHB doesn't give a person that. I also believe that is an optional rule. I don't use that, as I have stated my rules for re-rolls. Not to mention, you're all 4th level so you will have one stat bump and depending on your race, that too will alter your scores. Basically? I would like people to ask before they re-roll not just assume that can. Not every DM runs everything by the books.




My apologies. I simply didn't see any indication otherwise so I followed the core rules.

Edit: Is there an OOC for the second group yet? I don't see one. Maybe I'm just blind.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

She posted it in the In Character forum.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 10, 2007)

Hokay, Jess is done. 

Jessern Brightshield[sblock]
*Character Name:* Jessern Brightshield
*Character Race:* Human
*Character Classes:* Duskblade 4
*Alignment:* N
*Deity:* Heironeous

*Gender:* Male
*Age:* 24
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 168 lb, ~270 w/gear
*Eyes:* Green
*Hair:* Black

*Experience Points (Current):* 6200
*Experience Points (Needed):* 10000
*Character Level:* 4

*Known Languages:* Common, Elven, Draconic
-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength:* 18 [16; +1 lvl up, +1 item]
*Dexterity:* 14
*Constitution:* 14 [13; +1 item]
*Intelligence:* 14
*Wisdom:* 11
*Charisma:* 10

-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class:* 17
*Spell Resistance:*0

*Flatfooted Armor Class:* 15
*Check Penalty: * -5
*Maximum DEX bonus: * +2
*Armor Type: * Medium
*Hit Dice:* *4d8+8*
*Hit Points:* 29

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude:*+6 [+4 base +2 con +1 item]
*Save vs. Reflex:* +4 [+1 base +2 dex +1 item]
*Save vs. Will:* +5 [+4 base +1 item]

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier:* +2
*Base Attack Bonus:* +4

*Melee Attack Bonus:* +8
*Ranged Attack Bonus:* +6

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons:*
Mwk Guisarme [Atk +9, Dmg 2d4+6, Crit x3]
  Channeled Shocking Grasp [Atk +9 (+12 if opponent wears metal armor), Dmg 2d4+4d6+7, crit x3] 
Sickle [Atk +8, Dmg 1d6+4, Crit x3]
Javelins [Atk +6, Dmg 1d6+4, 30ft range inc]


-------------------------------------------------------

*Skills : *
Concentration +9 (7 +2 con); +13 in grapple, pinned, or defensive casting
Spellcraft +9 (5 +2 synergy +2 int)
Knowledges:
  Arcana +7 (5 +2 int) 
  Dungeoneering +5 (3 +2 int) 
  Nature +7 (5 +2 int)
  Planes +5 (3 +2 int)
  Religion +7 (5 +2 int)

Skill Trick: Gatherer of Stories (CoSc): +5 on trained knowledge rolls to recall handy info on foes.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats *
Human Bonus: Combat Expertise
1st: Improved Trip
Duskblade 2: Combat Casting
3rd: Combat Reflexes

*Special Abilities*
Arcane Attunement
Armored Mage (medium)
Arcane Channeling

------------------------------------------------------- 


*Equipment & Gear:* 
Mwk Guisarme: 309 gp 12
Mwk Chainmail: 450 40
5 Javelins: 5 10
Sickle: 6 2
+1 str belt 1000 1
+1 con amulet 1000 -
Crystal of Arcane Steel, Least 500gp -
Restful Crystal 500gp -
Arcanist's Gloves 500gp -
Cloak of Resistance +1 1000gp 1

Backpack
  Silk Rope 50 ft
  Scroll Case
    5 sheets parchment
  Vial of ink, inkpen
  Crowbar
  Tin mug, steel mirror, bar of soap, dagger
  Five days rations
Belt Pouch
  Flint and Steel
  3 pc. chalk (black, white, and red)
  Sewing needle, thread
  Whetstone
Bedroll
Hooded Lantern w/ 2 flasks of oil
Waterskin

Current load: 94.5 lb

*Carrying Capacity* *Light:* under 100# *Medium:* 101-200# *Heavy:* 201-300# 


-------------------------------------------------------

*Money:* 
PP: 
GP: 
SP: 
CP: 
-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed:* 30 feet, 20 feet in armor

*Spells:* 
*Caster Level:* 4th
*Difficulty Class:* 12+spell level

Spells per Day

*Zero level:* 6
*1st level:* 6

Spells Known
*Zero level:* Acid Splash, Disrupt Undead, Ray of Frost, Touch of Fatigue
*1st level:* Magic Weapon, Ray of Enfeeblement, Swift Expeditious Retreat, Shocking Grasp, True Strike

*Appearance*
Jessern is an unobtrusive figure - broad-shouldered but not imposing, only an inch or so taller than average, with unremarkable features. He favors muted shades, mostly dark blue, under the ever-present jingling chainmail. A lightning bolt token, such as is worn by followers of Heironeous, dangles from a thin chain on his neck. 

*Personality*
Jessern has an easy, calm manner and smiles more often than not. Perhaps unexpectedly for a mercenary, he is also voluble and articulate.

*Background:*
Jessern is an irreverent, blithely self-confident mercenary whose antics during his youth drove his parents to no end of hair-pulling. His semi-famous aunt Mona had only a little more disciplinary success with her stern lectures. When Jessern defied the Brightshields' tradition of the second child entering the clergy, neither she nor his parents made any attempt to hide their disapproval, and his relationship with his family cooled to remote cordiality over the years.

So it caught Jessern off guard when Mona Brightshield turned up at his door, relaying word of the happenings in Hommlet. A slightly tense conversation revealed that despite his wayward tendancies, the aging cleric had decided Jessern was the appropriate choice, the likeliest amongst the younger Brightshields and the martial acolytes of her church to successfully contest with whatever was stirring in the Temple.

So, wisely swallowing the cheeky impulse to bill his aunt for his time, Jessern agreed to, for once, do his family duty.[/sblock]

Notes[sblock]
I wasn't certain if the admonition against class switching was directed at me, since I'd mentioned my undecidedness in my app, and Hexblade and Duskblade are so very close to being the exact same class. It didn't occur to me until just now that I might have in fact been the target of that statment, so I decided to post the character I'd written up for the sake of expediency. Twisted, if you'd like me to stick with Hexblade, lemme know (explicitly, cause I dumb) and I'll edit his sheet right quick, no prob.

Religion: I figure Jess worships the big H in much the same way some people are Catholic: goes to church three times a year, says prayers rotely, and obeys the tenets of his faith mostly through having an overactive guilty conscience after the fact. 

Skills: I took the skill trick and the spread of points in knowledges to represent him as a guy who's hung out with a lot of other mercenaries and heard a ton of crazy stories about just about anything. A scholar-merc, if you will.

Equipment: I might have gone overboard with this. I think it looks saneish to me, about what you'd back for an extended camping trip? I was doomed to overequip the moment I noticed you could get all the ingredients for a shaving kit. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Any of you want to have made lude comments about the barmaid so Shoon can still have made a fool of himself telling you not to?


----------



## Scurry (Nov 11, 2007)

Jessern almost certainly eyed her. His will save isn't that good.  He's not the sort to drop lewd remarks, though.

Edit: And is your guy's name Shoon or Yun? I see you using both. Is his actual name like, Yun Shoon or something?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry, his name is Yun.  His father's name is Shoon and I keep confusing the two because Shoon is actually a character I'm playing in another game and is obviously somewhat similar.


----------



## Scurry (Nov 11, 2007)

On Jessern's behalf, I would like to testily point out that a child doesn't need to turn out anything like their parents.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 11, 2007)

Scurry said:
			
		

> On Jessern's behalf, I would like to testily point out that a child doesn't need to turn out anything like their parents.




Heh, that's what's nice about fantasy.   

Yun was raised alone in the mountains by his father for most of his life though.  Then one day his father disapeared, so he left and got into Goku-like hijinks.  Well not really really the second part so much.

Also, will saves have nothing to do with liking to look a beautiful women.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 11, 2007)

By the way, to speed things up I think I'm just going to say screw the re-roll.  I've built those stats into a passable nuker, so I'll just keep him as-is, and live with the bad luck.  Pending your approval, Twistedmind, he's ready to go.


----------



## Borson (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi, sorry for not poking my head in.  Hopefully I can figure out which threads I need to review.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

You need to review this thread, Borson. There is a link to the rogue's gallery within, where you can just move over your character. The new IC thread for your group will be up soon. And so you know, the following have been added to your group:

Nac Mac Feegle and Scurry. 

Any questions, lemme know. And welcome back!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

Just tell me when my char has been approved and I'll move him over.  I'm writing up a better background now, I'll edit it in when I'm done.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

NMF ( I'm diggin' the shortening of the name, btw ) and Scurry are both approved. Scurry - dusk or hex blade are fine. It's not that huge of a difference. I just don't want people to go from say.. a wizard to a rogue due to rolls. Make sense? 

Go ahead and post your characters in the rogue's gallery. And if'in you guys come up with definite character pictures you'll get an extra 100 xp. Don't forget!


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

Man, if my character were a scantily-clad female fire-mage this'd be easy 

Still lookin'


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Well you could always change him to a scantily clad female fire-mage.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

That's it, I'm finding a way to reach across the parallel dimensions to set you on fire.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

Alright, I've got a decent approximation of a picture, which successfully has fire and wizard in it while lacking both beard and breasts.  The skin-tone isn't perfect, but I'll just claim that's an effect of the lighting.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 12, 2007)

Heh, you can barely tell it's a drow!  

Hey, I found some random interesting fact on wikipedia that may be relevent to Yun's background.



> From the 16th century, the carving of a succubus on the outside of an inn indicated that the establishment also operated as a brothel.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

[sblock=NMF]

I could be over looking it, but how did you get three feats at fourth level? Is one a class ability? You should only have two feats. 1st and 3rd. I do have a tendency to over look things though. 

[/sblock]

Also - NMF, add an additional 100xp to your character sheet.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

[sblock=Twisted]
Wu Jens get a bonus metamagic feat at first level, which I used to pick up Blistering Spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scurry (Nov 12, 2007)

I dunno what that... hair tumor... thing on this guy's head is, but other than that and the sword, this is about right.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 12, 2007)

So here's a quick question for Twistedmind: I have an Empowering Spellshard keyed to Jet of Steam (my go-to first level blasting spell).  Can I apply it to metamagic version of Jet of Steam?  Specifically, I have the Blistering Spell metamagic feat to add some extra punch, can I use the shard to empower a Blistering Jet of Steam?


----------



## Scurry (Nov 13, 2007)

So, should us new chaps post a quick sketch of how our characters would have been behaving in the day and a half the campaign's not revisiting? Seems like it would be helpful to smooth the transition a bit.

Also, posted my sheet to the RG.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 13, 2007)

Spells prepared has been updated now that I've read the IC thread completely and seen what it is we think we're facing.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, anything you could do to make it seem like your characters really were there the whole time instead of the other three would be great.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 13, 2007)

Well just to get a little bit of continuity, we could just each post how we would have responded to the question of why we were here.  That grab you guys?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 13, 2007)

For my opinion of that, read my previous post.


----------



## Borson (Nov 13, 2007)

So, do us 3 also need to change our posts?  I mean, I am still waiting on the results of my SPOT check! heh.

One idea, Twisted just makes a DM post, saying which were replaced by which, and we can go from there.  
Another idea, is to back up to the conversation with Ole Del and have our PC interactions right then... sorta just skip the town, maybe the new PC's got drunk at the inn and can't remember their conversations LOL


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 16, 2007)

I think .. to keep things less messy.. we'll magically switch out the old characters and replace them with Scurry and Nac Mac Feegle. Any back tracking you wish to do.. please do it here OOC. I will be kicking the game off at the gates of the moathouse. The thread will start off with a re-posting of a map and my main post. 

Any real objections to this?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 16, 2007)

None from me.  I'd still like to work out our relationships with the new guys, but that's up to them.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2007)

Works for me, I'm itching to get started .

If there's anything you guys think would help the group feel a little more solid (even just posting a paragraph monologue from 'on the road'), tell me.

EDIT: Who's going to kick off the new posting, Twisted?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 16, 2007)

As I've said, please post anything you think would be helpful.  Even just a paragraph monologue from on the road.  If you've read the IC thread that'll help allot.  I just need to know what kind of impression Yun should have of your characters.  

Yun is somewhat naive, he doesn't understand idioms and he doesn't used contractions.  He also makes a big deal about being respectful of women, though it's not entirely clear what he means by that.  He also likes to fight in order to test or improve his skills.  He's also got a wagon with two horses that we left hidded near the fork that led to the moathouse.

Seems like Twisted is going to make a new thread.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 16, 2007)

All right, I've thought it over more. And as much as I am itchin' to move this mo-fo on, I guess I should put a little more effort into everyone meeting. I really don't wish to go back to the tavern, as I'm sure people that have been in the game for a bit would like to just get this party started. So, on that note -- we're going to do this. 

We will not be starting out at the moathouse. You will be meeting one another for the first time on the road. I will be posting the first post right now - I hope this works for everyone.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't really understand what's wrong with what we were originally going to do, but if this makes it easier for you I'm fine with it.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 16, 2007)

I've got some suggestions via e-mail from others in the game, and this was the way I decided to go about it. Sorry for all the confusion.

The post you've all been waiting for. 

The Return

Tada!!

I'm also changin' the title of this thread to RttToEE Group 1's OOC.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, that's what you meant.  I thought you meant you were going to make group one and two meet like that.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 16, 2007)

[sblock=Twisted]
I don't want to be picky, but do you think I could aim for a bit of editing of the intro for my character.  As I designed his background he's not exactly the free-wheeling mercenary type.  For simplicity's sake I could get by as just heading for the moathouse myself thinking I'd take whatever is in there on myself.
[/sblock]


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 18, 2007)

Mm.. sure. Lemme see what I can do.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 18, 2007)

Fixed the intro, everyone. It doesn't change anything.. really.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 18, 2007)

I've been wondering, did anyone else hear Yun's statement to Maridosen before they left about how she should stop being evil?


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 19, 2007)

Come on, Dire Lemming, you've got to get better at keeping your characters straight 

I believe you just posted for Yun in Tony's color.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 20, 2007)

Did I do it again?  They're almost the same character. 

Oh, wait Tony's color...  Thought I screwed up the names with his father again.  

I'll fix that.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe that just proves another point 

But yeah, you posted in dark blue by accident, you might want to edit that for clarity's sake.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh no, Tony and Yun aren't similar.  It's Yun and his father that I keep mixing the names with.  Tony and Yun are really different from each other.  The colors were a mistake though.  Also, Tony uses regular Blue.


----------



## Salthorae (Nov 20, 2007)

This is still up on the recruiting thread... still openings?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 20, 2007)

No sorry.  Don't know why it would still be there since it was said it was closed.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey twisted, who exactly sees this?  Just Serin or all of us?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 22, 2007)

Just Serin, until he kinda/sorta brings it to your attentions.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, hopefully Yun won't have to wait.  He's got pretty good hearing.


----------



## Borson (Nov 25, 2007)

1d6+3->[1,3] = (4)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1391596


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 25, 2007)

1d20+3 = 22 initiative

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1391808

(I made one mess-up and got an error the first time I rolled it because I typed d20+3 instead of 1d20+3, too used to the RPoL dice roller).


----------



## Scurry (Nov 25, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1391840

Initiative is 13.

Edit: Should I post Jessern's reaction now, or on his initiative?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 25, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1391972

I'm sorry, I missed the part about posting it in the OOC thread.  Don't know how to delete posts.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 26, 2007)

Initiative 8

Since I am low man on the totem pole I will post after some actions are resolved.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 26, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> 1d6+3->[1,3] = (4)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1391596




Borson,

Initiative is 1d20 plus your dex modifier not a 1d6.

Though it was in 1st edition...


----------



## Borson (Nov 26, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Borson,
> 
> Initiative is 1d20 plus your dex modifier not a 1d6.
> 
> Though it was in 1st edition...




Oh, that's interesting.  Told you it's been a while LOL

1d20+3->[5,3] = (8) 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1392370


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 26, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> Oh, that's interesting.  Told you it's been a while LOL
> 
> 1d20+3->[5,3] = (8)
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1392370




LOL yeah. IIRC it was 1d10 in 2nd edition.   

You still get to go before me! (Higher dex prevails)


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 27, 2007)

Go ahead and post your actions, unless.. like H4H you wish to see what happens. If you need to edit your actions because events change before your turn, you can.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Nov 29, 2007)

[sblock=Twistedmind]
Do I get a reflex save of some sort against that, or did you already roll that for me?
[/sblock]


----------



## Borson (Nov 29, 2007)

In response to the attack on Serin, I don't know what I would change, other than the target being the second Ankheg rather than the first.  Would I edit my post to attack the second Ankheg, even though the post is made before I know there is a second Ankheg?

Also, I'll be out of town friday-sunday. Just letting you know, in case you end up waiting for me over the weekend....


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 1, 2007)

NMF - I forgot to post that in the brief OOCness. Yes, reflex save for half. 

I'll just change the target for you Borson. Wanted to make sure that was exactly what you wanted to do.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 1, 2007)

Return to the Temple: Twistedmindinc Reflex Save (Post 190) (1d20+4=17)


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 2, 2007)

Only half damage, my bad!  

Top of the order. I have NMF's post, and I'm waitin' on Yun. Then Jessern, Ankheg, Erik and Serin.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 2, 2007)

Whew.  I was a little scared there, 8 is more than half my HP o.0


----------



## Borson (Dec 4, 2007)

OK, so for now I am still just hanging tight? waiting on Yun? because I already have my action planned?  

No post is required by me yet, is this correct?
Thanks.


----------



## Borson (Dec 5, 2007)

I made a post, just because I could. (in the IC thread)


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 5, 2007)

Where are we in the initiative currently?  I think I have an action posted, but if I'm behind I can post.


----------



## Borson (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm sure we are waiting on Yun, Jessern and Chao, at a minimum.  The 2nd Ankheg will probably be killed before my next action.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 6, 2007)

Jessern missed. *shakes fist at dice roller* I'm pretty sure you'll get your shot in.

We're partway through round 2, right?


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 6, 2007)

I've said I attacked, but have gotten no result yet.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 7, 2007)

Just so everyone knows, I have havin' a hell of a time with enworld. It won't let me look at any of my subscribed threads.. so I have to search through posts to find my threads. It's a pain in the arse to say the least. Please bear with me.

I believe, now I haveta look, we are down to the 8 initiatives. Maybe? I'll go find that post and get back to you guys.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 7, 2007)

Problem solved. Good job everyone! 

Two dead ankhegs, and a few injured party members. Not bad for your first fight together.

Yun: 24/24  
Jessern: 18/29  
Serin: 20/28  
Erik: 18/25 
Chao:11/15


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 7, 2007)

Huh?  I'm the only one that didn't get hurt?  Wow, lucky me.  Course I didn't do any good either... :\ 

I've been unable to view my subcribed threads list as well.  Quite strange.


----------



## Borson (Dec 7, 2007)

I bookmarked my threads in a folder I named "d20" and then also gave them short names so I know which thread is which.

So what happens now guys, do you typically heal after every battle? rest after every battle? just wondering, since I'm a sorta n00b


----------



## Scurry (Dec 7, 2007)

Resting after every battle would mean real dang slow progress, I think. As for healing after every battle, well, that's Erik's call.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 7, 2007)

TwistedMindInc said:
			
		

> Problem solved. Good job everyone!
> 
> Two dead ankhegs, and a few injured party members. Not bad for your first fight together.
> 
> ...




New totals should be

Yun: 24/24  
Jessern: 25/29  
Serin: 28/28  
Erik: 25/25 
Chao:15/15

Sorry crapped out on Jessern's roll and overkilled mine. Seems Cuthbert favors the faithful


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 7, 2007)

Alright, back to heading for the moathouse then?


----------



## Borson (Dec 13, 2007)

Serin is willing to lead the way, cautiously of course, using all of his known skills.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 13, 2007)

I call exactly middle .

Also, we should probably space out 10' and stagger sideways if possible.  Line effects = mean.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 13, 2007)

I guess Yun should be near the front somewhere, considering his focus on combat.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 13, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Sorry crapped out on Jessern's roll and overkilled mine. Seems Cuthbert favors the faithful






Those dang gods just have it out for the poor guy.  I still can't believe that of all colors, the dragon has to be blue. Grr.


On a more pertinent note, Jessern is willing to take point (after Serin, if he's scouting), being both well-armored and not our source of healing.


----------



## Borson (Dec 18, 2007)

anyone home? it seems we are ready to go here...


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 18, 2007)

I was thinkin' someone would post to the IC thread, but I'll just move it along.


----------



## Borson (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm, you asked us to discuss it in here, so I thought that is what we did.  gotta love it LOL


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 18, 2007)

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## Borson (Dec 18, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Rogue's Gallery




what's the point of that post? I'm confused.

Also, how do I post with the little buttons that hide stuff? I can't get the help section of this website to work.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 19, 2007)

[ sblock=Caption for the button] Stuff [/ sblock]

Except without the space before the s'es. In general you can see the 'code' version of what someone's posted by pressing the quote button under their post and examining the input that the bboard code fills out for you.


----------



## Borson (Dec 19, 2007)

oh, yeah, duh LOL  

thanks for the info though.


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 19, 2007)

Borson said:
			
		

> what's the point of that post? I'm confused.




The DM had an issue finding the RG thread so I posted a link for ease of reference since the subscribed threads option is not working.

Now she can copy the link to this or the IC thread's 1st post so she can find it easier.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 19, 2007)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> The DM had an issue finding the RG thread so I posted a link for ease of reference since the subscribed threads option is not working.
> 
> Now she can copy the link to this or the IC thread's 1st post so she can find it easier.




Heh, it was in my sig.  All my games are, actually.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 20, 2007)

Uh, so should we roll initiative? How far away are we away from Serin and the drawbridge?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry! I swear I didn't disappear on you guys. Ran into some IRL issues, and with the holidays.. it's been nuts. 

Serin gets a surprise round. Everyone else can roll their Inits here. Serin, I could be assuming here, is on the drawbridge.. and everyone else is right before it.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 24, 2007)

Three cheers for IC hating me!  Initiative: 6


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Dec 24, 2007)

Twistedmindinc: Return to the Temple Initiative (Post 211) (1d20+3=16)

Well the post-number is off, 'cause DL posted while I was writing


----------



## Borson (Dec 24, 2007)

My assumption is that you're the DM, so I can be wherever you say!  LOL 

It appears the frog is now dead, and, it would also seem as though our stealthiness is shot as well. A FROG? LOL  NICE!


----------



## hero4hire (Dec 26, 2007)

Init 13 Holding action

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1445473


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 29, 2007)

I have yet to check in on the IC thread, but last I knew.. the frog was still alive.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 29, 2007)

Well hopefully our attacks this round will alter that.


----------



## Scurry (Dec 29, 2007)

I liiiiive! Holiday madness, sorry about the unannounced absence.

And I cannot currently access Invisible Castle to roll initiative and such. I dunno if it's down or there's some sort of obsure firewall problem at my folk's house (my current location), but could Twisted pretty please make rolls for me until I get this resolved?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 30, 2007)

Inivisblecastle went under some modifications. I will be updating the game today. Sorry for my lack of posting, holidays had my head spinning. I hope everyone had a nice Christmas? Or.. whatever you may celebrate!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 30, 2007)

It was fairly pleasant.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's something interesting.  The character in Rhun's ToEE game that I based Yun's father on almost died recently when the party got jumped by a spellcaster that was significantly stronger than all of us combined.  Shoon was the only one who didn't get severely injured by the lightning bolt ambush.  In fact he got off scot-free thanks to his evasion.  So he ran around to the other side of the mage and started hitting him, and then the mage rased a fire wall that keept all his injured allies from coming to his aid.  He soon realized that there was no way he was going to get through his armor bonus so he tried a grapple.  That failed as well.  Then he got hit by one spell and went to minus eight.  Just before that, on the other side of the wall.  The Paladin told the cleric to heal him so he could cross the fire to help in the fight.  Next round, Shoon gets owned, the cleric heals the paladin, the paladin calls a retreat...  And somehow Shoon stabilized at -9...   So yay!  I get to be a prisoner of the ToEE, just like the guy we'd supposedly gone there to rescue months ago real time, and Shoon's girlfriend who ran off with a bard who Shoon thinks kidnapped her and then got captured by the cultists.  Luckily for Shoon, and everyone else who might be imprisoned near him, Shoon is a Monk.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 31, 2007)

A'ight, we've a bit of a .. dilema.. (dilemma? don't feel like usin' spell check, not feelin' too hot..) in my other game. I'm going to give it until after the first, but it seems that my other game has deserted me other than one player. If this is the case, are there any major objections to moving that player into this game?


----------



## Borson (Dec 31, 2007)

So, you want to add another player here.. I don't have a problem with it, so it's up to the rest now.

ps: HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

Hm, well it's kind of ironic... But I don't mind, whatever, we can say he was with the other two new guys.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 1, 2008)

Fine with me


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, folks. I'm currently fed up with EnWorld, as are a few players in both of my games. I'm moving the game to a different forum - Groovygamers. http://www.groovygamers.com/forum/index.php/board,523.0.html 

That's the link to the forum I started. If you wish to come along, and you don't all ready belong to the forum, make a handle and find my thread. My handle on there is allornothing. I hope to see you there. Once people check in, and I'll give it a few days, I'll decide how to proceed from there. Hope to see you around!!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hey!!  Look At The Above Post!!!*


----------

